# Help Removing Search Geek



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I am trying to help my brother in law with his computer. In the past I've assisted him with removing viruses and many other issues. This one has me stumped,though...

There is something installed on his computer called Search Geek. Whenever an Internet Explorer browser is launched, this program launches 2 more browsers that are set to the Search Geek website. I figure that this can't be good, since it is using additional utilities and probably is some sort of spyware or malware. 

Usually, I just do an internet search and come up with a fix from a reputable site when faced with something like this. Geek Search seems to be different... I checked the list of installed programs but it isn't listed. I also tried to search for deletion information and all I can find are search topics that refer to glowing reviews on their own website.

I tried Malwarebytes and I am looking for the Norton Power Eraser that my internet provider gives subscribers for free. It deleted some garbage that our daughter got on her computer 6 months ago.

Any ideas?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

whats the system?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

First, look in the control panel in Programs and Features. If it's in the list then double-click it to uninstall.

For malware like that I've had better luck with Spybot Search & Destroy than with commercial products like Norton. Commercial products often give a pass to corporate malware distributed for profit. It's as if a virus being distributed for profit isn't considered a virus. Anyway, download Spybot S&D here.

[ame]http://download.cnet.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html[/ame]


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

||Downhome|| said:


> whats the system?


Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Nevada said:


> First, look in the control panel in Programs and Features. If it's in the list then double-click it to uninstall.
> 
> For malware like that I've had better luck with Spybot Search & Destroy than with commercial products like Norton. Commercial products often give a pass to corporate malware distributed for profit. It's as if a virus being distributed for profit isn't considered a virus. Anyway, download Spybot S&D here.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html


 
Thanks! I will try that next.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, Spybot didn't take it out either...ARRRGGHH!!!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you run cc cleaner ? Try that also make sure its not set as the Home page.
first
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
second
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/
third
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/roguekiller/
last
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/junkware-removal-tool/

I would start top of the list and run each if the first one does not remedy the problem.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Revo Uninstaller just the free version is all you'll need.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm actually believing that this probably IS better addressed by simply uninstalling it from the "Programs and Features" area in the Control Panel, as everything I'm seeing suggests it's an actual program (not that it's not annoying, though). If Windows sees it as a viable program, then all of the malware removers in the world won't remove it.

I'd agree that either simply uninstalling it, or using Revo Uninstaller to remove it, might be the best bet to start with.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

kind of doubt its a program more of a script.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I will be trying all of the suggestions until something works. This isn't even my laptop and these Search Geek windows are driving me crazy!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ding-ding-ding...And we have winner!!!

I kind of dismissed Downhome's comment about checking the home page settings. Somehow, there were 3 pages listed as the home page so 3 browsers would automatically launch every time. (MSN, Search Geek and Search Geek)

Thank you all for playing Computer Insanity with me. 

As a special parting gift, I have received some really cool tools that will help me to keep my own computers bug-free ( I hope) for quite some time.

I think that this is the third time that I have come crying to the computer forum for assistance and the third time that someone here has been able to solve my problem. Y'all ROCK!!:rock:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

its usually the simple things, I remember when I was a kid My Dad having a Fit over the TV not turning on, called the repair guy he pulls it out, looks, bends over, puts it back and turns it on.
My dads like what did you do.
He plugged it in... Still cost him a service call though.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A lot of stuff like this is attached to a free program. Usually you just need to take the time to read all the different wndows as they come up and uncheck the extra add ons that are set to down load. Just cleaned the kids computer of multiple tool bars they had let down load.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Good call Downhome.  I completely forgot to mention that. (Of course, I was also running on 3 hours of sleep @ the time.)


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

3 hours of sleep, Kung? I wouldn't be able to find the HT website on that amount of sleep. I "need" 7 hours per night and 8 is even better!


----------

